# Scary Movie 5 - Kino-Trailer jetzt ansehen!



## PCGamesRedaktion (20. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Scary Movie 5 - Kino-Trailer jetzt ansehen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Scary Movie 5 - Kino-Trailer jetzt ansehen!


----------



## Homeboy25 (20. Februar 2013)

sehr schlecht.

hast nichts mehr mit scary movie zu tun.


----------



## berlin63 (20. Februar 2013)

joar da bin ich deiner meinung


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2013)

Ähm... Habe ich mich verguckt oder war der Typ in dem Anzug Leo DiCaprio ???


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Februar 2013)

Charlie Sheen! *-*


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ähm... Habe ich mich verguckt oder war der Typ in dem Anzug Leo DiCaprio ???


 
Nein, der soll nur so ähnlich aussehen  ich glaube nicht das sich DiCaprio für so ein Flm hergeben würde


----------



## Wowillusch (22. Februar 2013)

macht einen ziemlich miserablen eindruck... echt schade


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (24. Februar 2013)

Toller Film für Menschen mit Humor.


----------

